# How has God touched your life?



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

Name one particular thing that God has touched you with.
A change in yourself that you attribute to God's working in your life.

For me, its empathy.
I don't know where it's come from other than God.  I wear my heart on my sleeve.  You're troubles and problems will touch me and might even keep me awake at night.
If I can help, I will.
All of that from a fellow who was a First Sargeant in the army.

What's one of God's great works in your life.


----------



## possum steak (Oct 1, 2010)

Courage/Faith

These two can tie together. God has really shown me a lot & I thank him for it!


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2010)

The miracle that is my son and the angel that is my wife.

Our son was a tough pregnancy.  My wife is the sweetest person I've every known.  Her love and friendship mean so much to me.

I'm blessed by recognizing how much they mean to me.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 1, 2010)

He taught me how to love.  Then he showed me how far it could go.


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

God's done so many great thing's Iv lost count. One day he hit me with the Holy Spirit so hard I couldnt stand it. It lasted all day. The most important thing is He saved me and changed my heart and mind, and created in me a thirsting love for Him.
 Thank you Lord for never giving up on me, the worst & unworthy.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

So far, people have been struck with 

empathy
faith/courage
meaningful family life
taught me how to love
created in me a thirsting love for Him.


*What is that one thing in your life that you see God's great work..*


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 1, 2010)

Conviction.
Even on my bad days,I cannot stand to feel negative or angry long.All sin convicts me quickly now,even things,I never really recognized as sin before.


----------



## CAL (Oct 2, 2010)

Mine happened many years ago when I look back.God has always dealt with me like He wouldn't let go.I was raised in the Church as a child and young adult.Church has always been in my life.But fifteen years ago this past June was really an eye opener for me.Our daughter was expecting our second grandchild.She had a normal pregnancy when she went into labor.She was in labor for 24 hrs.when the baby came.The child was a beautiful little girl of 7 1/2 lbs. and she went straight into high risk in the hospital.Daughter didn't even get to hold her.Dr. and nurses were running with her when they went by me in the hall!The door was closed in my face and told to stay out.Well some time later the Dr.finally came out and met with me and the babies aunt.My wife was with our daughter at the time.Dr.said "you have a very sick granddaughter"! I said how sick Dr. He said on a scale of 10,she is an 8!!!I said can't be Dr.,what is wrong?Said she has macomasperation! If by chance she makes it,she will always have breathing problems and many other problems that is if she doesn't have brain damage!What in the world are you talking about? Baby had a BM in the birth canal and breathed it in,it is like glue.One of her lungs have collapsed.We have paralyzed her,sedated her,put her on full life support.If she isn't better in 6 hrs.I will transfer her to Elgeston in Atlanta,they have a breathing machine that is somewhat better than ours.Well,one could have knocked me over with a feather!!!I went back to my daughters room and was just setting there staring at the wall when in comes a pink lady.Says what is the trouble? I explained to her as best I could and ask her if she could find me a Bible?Now this lady turned and went straight out of the room and was back in no time with a Gideons Bible.I begin to pray and ask God for healing power for our granddaughter.I called a friend in Panama City,Fla.who is a born again Christian.I will never forget his words as he was praying,he said "wait,God knew about this before anyone did".We need to sit tight!
The 6 hrs.went by what seemed like forever but the Dr.came out and met me in the hall.What is the score Dr.,is she still an 8? Dr.said "lets just say she is not a 9,she is holding her own"! Now please tell me someone how a 7 1/2 # baby what is 22 1/2 inches long can hold there own!! But the words had more comfort than I can explain.This went on for 5 days. Remember Jesus told his disciples how to pray with the Parable about the man who went to his neighbor for bread,had  company to come in. The neighbor said to go away,he had gone to bed and would not get up.Jesus said to keep knocking till the neighbor got up and helped!  Well I knocked on the Lords door for those 5 days almost non stop.Not only me but anyone I could get to help pray! I asked the Lord to take me,I had had a heart attack and couldn't work was sorta useless.Take me and let my granddaughter live.
In 9 days we took her home,she is 15 years old now.Beautiful young girl with no medical problems whatsoever.Without a doubt our miracle child.This was the turning point in my life to show me the power our Lord has and what prayer with simple faith can accomplish.I only had the faith of a mustard seed then but have all the faith one could possibly have now.
I know that God doesn't always answer prayer like we sometimes want but I do know he heard me and many other people those days and answered our prayers.No  person can ever make me believe that there is no God.I know without a doubt God is alive and real.Had anyone been with me 15 years ago,they too would know there is a God.
Thank you Farther God for your gift of my beautiful grandchild 15 years ago.Without You and Your Healing Power,I know we wouldn't have her today! Amen.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2010)

God dragged me out of my useless selfishness years ago and showed me that there is a lot more to life when you give to others.  He has proven to me countless times that it more blessed to give than to receive.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 2, 2010)

His love has changed my life completely, The fact that he could even love me first is amazing.
 I know my heart before my regeneration, It was truly wicked.


----------



## Israel (Oct 2, 2010)

God made me.
I am still discovering what that means as I so often come up against a thing that thinks itself the creator, but is not.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 2, 2010)

My life now has a purpose. Before I chased every earthly pleasure I could get my hands on, only to find emptiness. Without God you have nothing. I know that, I see things for what they really are. I undertsand spiritual battles, the importance of fellowship, there is a need in my heart to be closer to God.

He mad me and loves me, and I have no desire to leave Him again. Without going into details, I should have busted the gates of you know where wide open.

I love that I get convicted when I sin, I love to hear my preacher preach about such a wonderful loving God, I get peace when I have a breakthrough in my walk with Christ. I am a totally different person, words cannot describe what I was and what I am now. The only word I can say is God.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 3, 2010)

A closer walk with Christ, a relationship that I did not no was possible. Thank you Father


----------



## gtparts (Oct 3, 2010)

God is still working on me. My primary spiritual gift is prophecy.... no, not foretelling, but forth-telling. I see things in very concrete terms, black or white, without shades of gray. I tend to speak the truth, unvarnished and straight forward. Add to that the fact that I am naturally task oriented rather than people oriented and unpleasant relationships can develop quickly. It is from that prospective that I prayed a number of years back, that God would give me a heart for people. What I have come to realize is that what breaks God's heart should break mine and what thrills God's heart should thrill mine. I don't know that I will ever be at ease with what that has meant to me this side of heaven. I do know that it is better to be in the place He directs and which makes me uncomfortable than to be somewhere else that He does not direct and me be at ease. When there is that inner tension, I know God is taking me out of my comfort zone for a reason and that's O.K.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re:*

I really don't know where to start on this one, but I would have to say it is the experience of humility!

Folks, all I can say if you open you Spirit eyes, you will see the Almighty putting His fingerprints all over you.  You cannot help but notice it. I notice it almost everyday and that is what is growing humility in me.  He is really greater than all we can possibly fathom, even when as yet we look through this dim glass.  The full image of Christ is becoming more clear!

Praise His Holy name! Praise His Holy name!


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2010)

He is constantly moving me toward a deeper life with Him in so many ways. 

Maybe the main way he has touched me is His work in my life in the area of anger. I have always struggled with anger, serious anger, sometimes scary anger. 

I am not completely healed, but He continues to work!!


----------



## gtparts (Oct 4, 2010)

Anger is one of the most powerful emotions. Unbridled, it is uncontrolled rage, suspending reason and unleashing fury like a dam bursting. Anger is a characteristic of God, also. But with God, it is tempered with love, mercy, and grace... not for God's benefit, but ours.
It has been my observation that God rarely removes a person's ability to become angry, but rather, when placed in His hands, He alloys it with love, mercy , and grace so that only the possibility of righteous anger remains. That which angers God should cause us to be angry also. It is very possible to be angry and NOT sin. It is also quite rare. We only have one example of Jesus giving physical expression to righteous anger. We have perhaps two others where He verbally rebuked the religious leaders of His day, but we cannot know his tone of voice, the pitch or volume, or the expression of His face. Perhaps those comments were framed more by disgust or deep sadness. Perhaps we read into His words something that was not there, something that more reflects our own human weakness.

I pray that in Christ you will have the victory and control over this emotion.

Grace and peace to you, my brother.


----------



## Wade95 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've read every post here and while I KNOW there are many things God has done for me I still continue to do stupid crap.  I know it's a hard road to hoe, but I gotta get straight.  

Will say this: On 2-23-10 I had no business behind the wheel of a vehicle. Last thing I remember is all white. When I wake up I'm outside my vehicle, it's upside down in the middle of the road. Fellow deputy sheriff's all around.  No idea about my buddy's condition who was the passenger.  To make a long story short, DUI, went to jail, and have been under a TON of stress since.  Tack on a divorce when this happened.  I doubt we had seatbelts on, we are both ok.  I KNOW this happened for a reason.  I thank GOD that this was a one car wreck.  I think it happened as a way for God to wake me up and see that I was in self destruct mode.


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

No doubt God spared you to be his.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re:*

Wade95:

I commend you for your honesty and awareness of the speaking of the Lord into you life circumstances.  That's a great step.

I would like to encourage you to allow God into the door of your heart.  You take that first step and He will meet you, accept you as you are, and truly transform your life.  I leave you with these words of a song I once heard:

With one eye open I saw her slowing start to stand
Her trembling hands wiped her tears away
She looked so tired and broken
She never lifts her head, she softly says, I can’t make it through another day

I’m as far away from God as I can be
Is there any way that He still loves me
Can He still love me

If there were a thousand steps between you and God
And you could see no way across the great divide
Just take one step towards His loving arms
And He’ll take nine hundred and ninety-nine

He slips into the back door and he straightens up his tie
His bloodshot eyes tell of the night before
He comes here every Sunday, but his life is never changed
He’s played the game but he knows there’s something more

I’m so close but still so far away
I can’t live like this another day
Not another day

If there were a thousand steps between you and God
And you could see no way across the great divide
Just take one step towards His loving arms
And He’ll take nine hundred and ninety-nine

Maybe you think that there’s a place you can go and He won’t be there
He won’t even care
Didn’t you know that there is no depth or height to keep us from His amazing love

If there were a thousand steps between you and God
And you could see no way across the great divide
Just take one step towards His loving arms
And He’ll take nine hundred and ninety-nine
He’ll take nine hundred and ninety-nine
Nine hundred and ninety-nine
Take one step


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

Wade95 said:


> I've read every post here and while I KNOW there are many things God has done for me I still continue to do stupid crap.  I know it's a hard road to hoe, but I gotta get straight.
> 
> Will say this: On 2-23-10 I had no business behind the wheel of a vehicle. Last thing I remember is all white. When I wake up I'm outside my vehicle, it's upside down in the middle of the road. Fellow deputy sheriff's all around.  No idea about my buddy's condition who was the passenger.  To make a long story short, DUI, went to jail, and have been under a TON of stress since.  Tack on a divorce when this happened.  I doubt we had seatbelts on, we are both ok.  I KNOW this happened for a reason.  I thank GOD that this was a one car wreck.  I think it happened as a way for God to wake me up and see that I was in self destruct mode.




For the record Wade, I still do some stupid crap from time to time.

God will help you with all that if you let Him.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 6, 2010)

1. god gave me ability and humility. the ability to do anything.

2. in my early 20's i was humliated at my most and god gave me sight of my ability.

i love myself, and everything is the best!
thanks be to god!!!!!!!!

great question ronnie t!!!!!!!!
and great anwsers everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

It would have to be my wife. She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 7 years ago this past August. Since that time she has had brain surgery, tumor came back 5 years later, 2nd brain surgery, 30 straight days of radiation, 9 months on a chemo pill, attempted regeneration of tumor bed, 18 treatments of chemo once every 2 weeks and still going. 
She has only been sick 1, read it, one time through all of this. We live a nearly normal life. During this time we have met 4 other folks who had brain tumors, 3 have passed away shortly after diagnoses, and one is pretty much confined to a wheelchair. We praise God for this every day. 
To top the cake, her tumor has shown no sign of growth for nearly 2 years now. Thank God for all he has given us, shown us through all of this, the friends we have made through this, the tears we have cried through this as well as the loving memories we have made during this.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

j_seph said:


> It would have to be my wife. She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 7 years ago this past August. Since that time she has had brain surgery, tumor came back 5 years later, 2nd brain surgery, 30 straight days of radiation, 9 months on a chemo pill, attempted regeneration of tumor bed, 18 treatments of chemo once every 2 weeks and still going.
> She has only been sick 1, read it, one time through all of this. We live a nearly normal life. During this time we have met 4 other folks who had brain tumors, 3 have passed away shortly after diagnoses, and one is pretty much confined to a wheelchair. We praise God for this every day.
> To top the cake, her tumor has shown no sign of growth for nearly 2 years now. Thank God for all he has given us, shown us through all of this, the friends we have made through this, the tears we have cried through this as well as the loving memories we have made during this.



What a great story J_seph.
What age bracket to you two fall into.

God bless you both and thank you.
I'll bet it's been tough on you watching her go thru this.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 6, 2010)

He has touched every aspect of my life and He is my life.  All that's good about me is Christ and all that is not good is me in the flesh.  Oh how I fail Him daily but He is faithful and true.  May I continue to grow in Him.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> What a great story J_seph.
> What age bracket to you two fall into.
> 
> God bless you both and thank you.
> I'll bet it's been tough on you watching her go thru this.


 Thank You,
She was diagnosed while we were still dating and she was 26 at the time, and myself was 31. It has been rough but like my sig line says....... Another blessing that I got out of this was when I met Mrs. Jackson, she described her life as perfect, finnaly retired, her and husband got kids out of the house and moved into a new house. When I met her was the first day she came in for treatment and she had been diagnosed with breast cancer. This poor lady had basically given up on life right off the bat before she had even began the fight. She and I had a long talk and to see her go from tears to smiles and laugh again was priceless. From that moment everytime we seen her she seemed as though she glowed and always was smiling. God is Great!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

God truly is great.


----------



## River Rambler (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> He has touched every aspect of my life and He is my life.  All that's good about me is Christ and all that is not good is me in the flesh.  Oh how I fail Him daily but He is faithful and true.  May I continue to grow in Him.



X2

Well said.


----------

